# Welche Auflösung? usw.



## Martin a. B. (9. Jan. 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Habe gerade euere Beitäge zu den Speicherkarten gelesen. Da ist mir wieder mal die Frage gekommen. Mit welcher Auflösung fotografiert man am besten.
Dachte bis zum letzten Urlaub je größer umso besser. (wenn man Speicherplatz hat!)
Hatte für mich auch den "Vorteil" Ausschnitte von Fotos entsprechend groß raus zu ziehen.

Nur __ merk ich, wenn ich Bilder dann später verkleinere (z. B. für Monitordarstellung) leidet die Abbildung schon sehr stark und auch die Dateigröße ist relativ groß?

Was mach ich falsch?

gruß

Martin


----------



## Conny (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung? usw.*

Hallo Martin,

die Gleichung je mehr Pixel desto bessere im Sinne von schärfere Bilder stimmt nur bedingt. Auch die Profis scheinen bei ca. 12 Megapixel zu bleiben.
Wir speichern die Bilder auch erstmal im höchsten Format ab. Das ist z.Z. 8 Megapixel im JPEG.

In welcher Auflösung und in welchem Format speicherst Du ab? Wie verkleinerst Du die Bilder? Wie erstellst Du die Ausschnitte? Mit welchem Programm arbeitest Du? Wie sieht Deine Bildbearbeitung aus? Was macht die Kamera schon selber? An allen diesen Punkten kann man eingreifen.

Am besten wäre es, wenn Du einfach mal ein Beispiel einstellst. Ähm, das muss zwar auch verkleinert werden, aber bestimmt kan nman erkennen, was Du meinst.


----------



## Joachim (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung? usw.*

@Martin
 Wenn es beim verkleinern so solchen Problemen kommt, solltest du die Einstellungen deines Grafikprogrammes ändern oder gar das Programm wechseln. Beim verkleinern von Fotos erzeugen manche Programme nur noch weichgespülte Bilder.

Die optimale Auflösung für Digitalkameras soll 6 Megapixel sein - siehe http://www.6mpixel.org zB.


----------



## Martin a. B. (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung? usw.*

@ Conny

Also Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte: Hier ist mal ein link zu einem Beispiel Bild

http://picasaweb.google.com/MartinBauert/Libelle

Bild 2 wurde "nur" in Originalgröße herausgeschnitten, erscheint mir aber danach doch um einiges unschärfer.

Ändern tu ich die Bilder üblicherweise mit dem Programm Thumbs 2000:  

http://www.thumbsplus.de/

Habe aber auch schon Irfan ausprobiert

Diese Verschlechterung der Bilder sind mir gerade hier im Forum, beim Hochladen der Bilder bewusst worden. z. B. hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/13

oder eben hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/667

Gerade beim letzten Bild musste ich zigmal "rumschnippel" bis die Größe fürs Forum reichte. Dabei wurde die Dateigröße recht groß und das Bild -gerade auch im Vergleich zu anderen hier eingestellten Bilder- eben relativ klein.

Fotografieren tu ich mit allen möglichen Auflösungen und Formaten. Jedoch nur selten mit einem befriedigenden Ergebnis (für mich)

Zum Schluss -Wer noch Nerv hat- Ein weiteres Beispiel mit teilweise "verstümmelten ?" Bildern

http://picasaweb.google.com/MartinBauert/Engel

Was tun?   

gruß

Martin


----------



## chromis (9. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung? usw.*

Hi Martin,

das "rumschnippeln" führt zu keinem guten Ergebnis. Um die Bilder für's Internet zu optimieren, reicht ein ganz einfaches Freeware-Programm
z.B. dieses hier:
http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/onlinepicture/index.php


----------



## Joachim (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung? usw.*

@Martin
Da hast du ja das "Problem" - wenn du ein Bild als xyz.jpg öffnest etwas ausschneidest oder bearbeitest und dann das Ergebnis wieder als xyz2.jpg speicherst dann hast du 2mal komprimiert. Da dies bei JPG standartmäßig meist zwischen 80 und 90% erfolgt schauts dann so aus:

Bild1.jpg -> schon nur noch 85% der original Daten
bearbeiten, ausschneiden
Bild2.jpg -> wieder mit 85% gespeichert == nur noch 85% von den 85% des Bild1.jpg
usw. ...

Aber es gibt eben auch Software, die jpg verlustfrei bearbeiten kann ...


----------



## thias (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung? usw.*



			
				Joachim.
 
Die optimale Auflösung für Digitalkameras soll 6 Megapixel sein - siehe [URL="http://www.6mpixel.org" schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.6mpixel.org[/url] zB.


 
...naja, damit sind ausschließlich (billige) Kompaktkameras gemeint und deren Hype zu mehr Pixeln. Bei gutem Licht und ISO 100 stimmt die Aussage aber auch schon nicht mehr... 

Eine Canon EOS 5D gehört mit ihren 12 MP zu den rauschärmsten Digital-Kameras. Der Chip hat allerdings auch Kleinbildformat.
Aber ansonsten geht die Entwicklung auch weiter. Bei der EOS 40D hat man gegenüber der 30D von 8 auf 10 MP erhöht bei nachweisbar gleichem Rauschen. Es lässt sich schon noch einges optimieren...

Aber zum Thema:
Bei der Verkleinerung von Bildern für das Internet treten immer Unschärfen auf. Es ist also emfehlenswert das verkleinerte Bild nochmal nachzuschärfen (war mir auch nicht bewusst, ist aber logisch).
Das oben genannte Traumfliegertool ist dafür sehr gut geeignet.
Dort kann man neben der Bildabmessung auch die Dateigröße einstellen, Stapelverarbeitung ist auch möglich...

Ansonsten wurde ja schon gesagt, man sollte immer das JPG vom Original verkleinern, um Mehrfachkompression zu vermeiden (oder die Software auf 100 % Qualität stellen).


----------



## Joachim (10. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Welche Auflösung? usw.*

@Thias
Ja, das meinte ich ja, es kommt eben auf das Verhältnis, CCD-Größe zu Pixelzahl auf diesem, an. Und da ist bei Consumer Kameras leider ein negativer Trend zu verzeichnen ...


----------

